# Drip, Drip, Drip



## composter (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 24, 2009)

The image is not in focus.
I'm also not a fan of the centered subject composition.
Exposure seems a bit high as well and the colours could use some saturation.

What are you settings when shooting?
Are you using a tripod?


----------

